# WaKü für Core i5 3570k



## Chrisi132 (25. September 2012)

*WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Hi
ich suche eine Wasserkühlung bin auf dem Gebiet ein Neuling darum wollte ich zuerst von euch wissen ob ich die Komponenten so nehmen kann. Hab mir das meiste bzw. fast alles aus dem Beispielkonfigurationsthread geholt. 
Gekühlt werden sollte eigentlich nur die CPU, nachrüsten auf GPU werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Gehäuse hab ich ein Nzxt LeXa S, ist ein Midi-Tower und bietet nur sehr geringen Platz. Bild soll nur zur Veranschaulichung sein ist nicht mein Rechner. Directupload.net - fqq35p9q.jpg 
Was ich von der Wakü erwarte das sie nicht zu laut ist aber auch nicht zu wenig Leistung besitzt für bisschen OC. WaKü sollte eine externe sein weil wie man sieht kann man nicht viel in dem Gehäuse unterbringen. Als max. Preis setzt ich so 250€ +/- 20€ an. Hier noch der Warenkorb zu der WaKü die ich bzw. die ich vom Thread übernommen habe. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Wenn schon wakü dann wird ich auch die gpu mitkühlen


----------



## Chrisi132 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Nein GPU will ich nicht kühlen würde mein Preisrahmen sprengen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

11/8er Schlauch knickt leicht,nimm 16/10er.Eine Wakü für VPU only lohnt nicht.OC kannst auch mit guter Lukü.


----------



## Chrisi132 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Problem ist ich bekomm doch unter den Vengance keine Luftkühler.


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> 11/8er Schlauch knickt leicht,nimm 16/10er.Eine Wakü für VPU only lohnt nicht.OC kannst auch mit guter Lukü.



11/8 schlauch knickt doch nicht leicht


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Mach mal enge Radien.


----------



## Uter (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Eine CPU-only Wakü macht imo nur sehr selten Sinn. Mit einem guten Luftkühler kann man auch merklich übertaktet unter der Lautstärke einer starken Graka liegen.



Chrisi132 schrieb:


> Problem ist ich bekomm doch unter den Vengance keine Luftkühler.


 Unter?
Wenn du den RAM meinst, neuer RAM ist deutlich günstiger als eine Wakü.



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Mach mal enge Radien.


 Ja, das geht mit 11/8. 11/8 hat neben 16/10 die besten (Verlege-)Eigenschaften (beide haben kleinere Vor- und Nachteile), 11/8 ist aber deutlich günstiger und bringt keine Platzprobleme.


----------



## Chrisi132 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Und wenn ich die GPU mit Kûhle? Was bräuchte ich dann noch zusätzlich?


----------



## atzenfreak99 (25. September 2012)

Was für eine gpu haste denn???


----------



## Chrisi132 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 oc die mit dem 680 Layout.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (25. September 2012)

So was in der preisspanne. Ich habe nicht so Grosse Ahnung von einer wakü aber so was:


www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/...Blocks-EK-FC670-GTX-DCII---Acetal-Nickel.html


----------



## Chrisi132 (26. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die von der 670 nicht passt, das ich da die von der 680 brauch bin mir da aber leider nicht mehr ganz sicher. Ansonsten werde ich wahrscheinlich einen größeren Radiator brauchen der müsste dann aber irgendwie von alleine stehen, also kann nur einen 240 an das Gehäuse hinbauen.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (26. September 2012)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht mehr weiter helfen. Am besten du googlest das mal


----------



## Chrisi132 (26. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Oder ich warte und schau ob mir ein anderer was schreibt.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (26. September 2012)

Chrisi132 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ich warte und schau ob mir ein anderer was schreibt.



Kannste ja machen


----------



## Chrisi132 (26. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Hab aber doch was interessantes gefunden, falls dich sowas auch interessiert und du eine GTX 6XX hast könnte dir der Link auch helfen. Layout GTX 670 - 2048MB


----------



## atzenfreak99 (26. September 2012)

Leider habe ich keine Gtx 6xx  aber Interessant ist die Seite ja trotzdem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*



Chrisi132 schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die von der 670 nicht passt, das ich da die von der 680 brauch bin mir da aber leider nicht mehr ganz sicher. Ansonsten werde ich wahrscheinlich einen größeren Radiator brauchen der müsste dann aber irgendwie von alleine stehen, also kann nur einen 240 an das Gehäuse hinbauen.


 
Preislich macht das keinen großen Unterschied, welche Single-GPU-Karte du kühlen musst.
Bezüglich Zusammenstellung: Gerade wenn eine dicke 600er mit dabei ist und es "nicht zu laut" sein soll, wird sich eine Wakü dafür auf Dauer aufdrängen. Wenn der Preisrahmen derzeit nicht mehr zulässt, kann man sich den Kühler dafür natürlich erst einmal sparen, aber beim Radiator würde ich, da sowieso externe Anbringung geplant ist, keine halben Sachen machen. Doppelt kaufen lohnt einfach nicht. Für 30 € mehr bekommt man einen 560er, für 60 € mehr einen 1020er und hat ausgesorgt. Sparen würde ich wenn dann eher an der Pumpe. Eine 1046 von Watercool oder Alphacool kommt schon billiger, eine 230 V und/oder Station sowieso, und verlieren tut man lediglich ein paar Regelmöglichkeiten an einer Komponente, an der es eigentlich nichts zu regeln gibt.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Ich würde 13/10 Schlauch verwenden. Besserer Durchfluss.


----------



## Uter (28. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Der Durchfluss ist aber nicht so viel besser, dass es sich auf die Temperaturen auswirkt. Das schlechtere Knickverhalten ist aber deutlich. Für 13/10 spricht imo nur die Optik und die wird durch die nötigen Winkel wieder zerstört.


----------



## Chrisi132 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

ich hab mir mal wieder überlegt doch eine Wakü zu kaufen. Hab mir da auch schon was zusammen gestellt, wollte jetzt wissen ob das so passt. Gekühlt werden soll ein 3570k der im Moment mit 4GHz läuft und eine Gigabyte Geforce GTX 670 OC, da würde ich wissen wollen ob ich den richtigen Typ des Kühlers genommen hab. Habe mir da schon ein paar Vergleichsbilder angesehen. Den Radi wollte ich an der Wand festmachen mit den Standfüßen müsste doch gehen oder? Brauch ich noch Verlängerungen für die Lüfter? Bei der Lüftersteuerung sind ja 70cm lange Verlängerungen dabei, aber wie lange sind die Lüfterkabel an den Lüftern? Müssten insgesamt ungefähr 1,50m lang sein. Beim Schlauch wollte ich auf nochmal sicher gehen und zwei Packungen bestellen.

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/46875983ad95dd1c9c0da33f9e697665


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal ganz gut aus.

Den UC1 würde ich nicht nehmen. Bei manchen ist durch die Anschlüsse der Deckel gebrochen. 
Du kannst nach Optik kaufen. Gute Kühler sind der EK Supremacy oder auch der XSPC Raystorm.

Als Eheim würde ich dir die aqua Computer empfehlen. Falls du mal einen Aquaero haben willst, kannst du die Pumpe dann auch gut steuern.


----------



## Chrisi132 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

CPU Kühler habe ich getauscht, den Radi hab ich durch das Bundle ersetzt komm ich billiger weg, ist doch egal ob da 4x 180mm oder 9x 120mm sind oder? Wird doch von der Lautstärke nicht viel anders sein. Ansonsten würde ich das so demnächst bestellen. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

joar das sieht soweit gut aus ich würde noch ein paar 90° winkel mehr oder 2-3 45° winkel dazunehmen 
wenn du die lüfter sowieso regelst ist das bundel auch in ordnung

das gemisch ist vielleicht besser das sind dann schon ein liter und nicht nur 500 ist billiger und wenn du grad zwei nimmst reicht das dicke 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...otect-Fertiggemisch-by-Aquatuning-1000ml.html


----------



## Kurry (16. Februar 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> das gemisch ist vielleicht besser das sind dann schon ein liter und nicht nur 500 ist billiger und wenn du grad zwei nimmst reicht das dicke
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2394_Innovatek-Protect-Fertiggemisch-by-Aquatuning-1000ml.html



Das von ihm gewählte Konzentrat reicht für 2 Liter  Und ist billiger.


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

oh entschuldige hab gedach das soll ein fertiggemisch sein sry ja dann reicht das dicke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*



Chrisi132 schrieb:


> CPU Kühler habe ich getauscht, den Radi hab ich durch das Bundle ersetzt komm ich billiger weg, ist doch egal ob da 4x 180mm oder 9x 120mm sind oder? Wird doch von der Lautstärke nicht viel anders sein. Ansonsten würde ich das so demnächst bestellen. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


 
Lüfter auf dem Qualitätsniveau eines Noiseblocker BSpro und aufwärts gibt es in 180 mm schlichtweg noch nicht -> für ultra silent ist 120 mm Pflicht. Wenn man in der Mittelklasse kauft, sind die Unterschiede aber minimal.


----------



## Chrisi132 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Hab mir das jetzt alles so bestellt ist auch schon da. Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage zum Befüllen bei der Pumpe war kein Überbrückungsstecker dabei wie mach ich das jetzt am besten? Befüllen ist mir klar ich verschlauch das so das der AGB vor dem Pumpeneingang ist, der Rest ist ja egal. Nur weiß ich nicht so Recht wie ich das entlüften soll. Ich hatte mir zuerst gedacht das ich an die Buches von der Platine mit einem 12V Netzteil hingeh. Problem dabei ist nur das das jetzt eine andere Karte ist und nicht mehr die die abgebildet war. Die jetztige hat nur einen 4-Pin stromanschluss. Es war in der bedinungsanleitung auch etwas von entflüften gestanden. Aber da fährt doch der Pc dann hoch und ist dann in der Zeit ohne Kühlung, ist doch nicht gut oder? Wäre auf jeden Fall dankbar wenn ihr noch eine Idee hättet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Du kannst das Netzteil auch ohne Überbrückungsstecker überbrücken - eine aufgebogene Büroklammer reicht. Die Kontakte sind ATX Power On (typischerweise grüne Ader) und Masse.
Wie du richtig erkannt hast, sollten bis zum Befüllen aber keine Wasser-(noch-nicht-)gekühlten Komponenten (CPU/Mobo, GPU) ans Netzteil angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Chrisi132 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Danke bin soeben fertig geworden war schon ein ganzen Stück arbeit.


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Ein Foto wäre cool.


----------



## Chrisi132 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Mach ich Morgen.


----------



## Kurry (22. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lüfter auf dem Qualitätsniveau eines Noiseblocker BSpro und aufwärts gibt es in 180 mm schlichtweg noch nicht -> für ultra silent ist 120 mm Pflicht. Wenn man in der Mittelklasse kauft, sind die Unterschiede aber minimal.



Nochmal dazu: Viele User schwören auf 180er von Silverstone oder Phobya am Mora und sagen 180er sind leiser! Sind halt 5 Motoren mehr die Lärm machen. Zudem haste weniger Fläche die durch Rahmen, Narben und Blende verloren geht.


----------



## Chrisi132 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Hab hier mal zwei Bilder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Die meisten User, von denen ich gehört habe, hatten entweder niedrigere Ansprüche ("beide sind unhörbar leise") oder sie haben nur die ersten paar Monate auf die Silverstone geschworen. Einige haben später dann sogar auf 120er umgerüstet und berichteten von einer klaren Verbesserung gegenüber gebrauchten 180ern - ein gutes Lager zeichnet sich halt nicht nur durch einen eingangs ruhigen Lauf aus, sondern auch durch Haltbarkeit. Und beides vereinen nur sehr wenige und die sind i.d.R. nicht billig. (Vergleiche auch die uralte Diskussion Papst vs. Yate Loon für die, die sich noch dran erinnern.)

Bezüglich der letzten beiden Sätze: Die Motoren machen quasi gar keinen Lärm. Wenn dann hast du Lager, die virbrieren - da sind vier große Lager aber nicht per se im Vorteil gegenüber 9 kleineren. Einen Flächenunterschied beim Rahmen existiert auch quasi nicht, das Verhältnis zwischen der von einem Viereck und von einem in diesem liegenden Kreis abgedeckten Fläche ist immer gleich. Von den gelisteten Dingen könnte einzig und allein die Narbenfläche einen Unterschied machen, aber soviel nimmt die sich in der Fläche auch nicht.
Wichtiger wären da schon so Dinge wie Zahl der Blattenden (Pluspunkt für 180er), Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz innen-/außen am Lüfterblatt (massiver Vorteil für die 120er. Wenn ein 180er so langsam drehen würde, dass die lärmkritischen Blattenden so langsam wie bei einem 120er @500rpm sind, würde ihm seine kleinere Narbenfläche gar nichts mehr nützen, weil die Innenbereich der Blätter viel zu lahm sind), Verwirbelungen (tendenziell Vorteil für die 120er, wiederum wegen langsamerer Tangentialbewegung), Spaltmaße (Sicherheitsabstand Lüfterblatt-Rahmen bei 180ern mit gleicher Fertigungsqualität zwangsläufig größer),...
Nur kann man die endgültig nicht mehr theoretisch abwiegen.


----------



## Kurry (22. Februar 2013)

Das hier meinte ich: Da liegen doch die 180er im Vorteil? Hm, ich glaub ich würde mir trotzdem die 180er kaufen. Falls die früher kaputt gehen (deiner Theorie nach wegen Fertigungsqualität) kann ich mir immernoch 4 Ersatz kaufen, und bin dann immernoch billiger als 9 hochwertige 120er.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Falls deine Zeichnung einen Flächenverlgeich darstellen soll, ist sie a) viel zu unsauber (die Rahmen der 120er sind Dicker, als die der 180er?) und b) hast du komplett vergessen, die Ecken der Rahmen auszufüllen.


----------



## Kurry (22. Februar 2013)

Naja war ne 10s Zeichnung, Sorry ...

Wenn ich die Ecken bei beiden weglasse, kommt's dann nicht aufs gleiche heraus (180er sind größer, 120er dafür mehr)? Bleibt doch trotzdem ein "Kreuz" mehr bei den 120ern. Vllt hab ich auch einfach nur nen Knick in der Optik :S


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core i5 3570k*

Wenn du genau gezeichnet hättest, käme es aufs gleiche raus - ja. Aber dass du die Rahmen so dick gezeichnet hast, täuscht darüber hinweg, dass sie in der Realität eben quasi nur aus Ecke bestehen. Und die sind eben gleich groß.


----------

